# sharkin trip for july 12-19 2008!!



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi my name is dalton and i have really gotten into shark fishing from the outerbanks fishing pier...and i was wunderin if anyone here would like to go as i hate shark fishing alone..i wont jus be shark fishing, ill be cobia and king fishing of the end to!! last year we caught a nice tiger about 6 foot on a 4/0 with braid line...well theres only one problem with the pier, they dont allow nothin over a 9/0 so we bring 6/0 and 50w okuma reels filled with braid so we got the capacity and the strenght just in a smaller package...we use tunnys and cow rays that we catch from the planks...and if u wanted to use the 16/0's and the 12/0's and the bigger gear then we could fishin on hatteras island or w/e...i might runn out the okuma t50w out in front of my house (rented a house on the beach)...so if yall would like to come then let me no so we can set up something?!?! 

thanks 

dalton


keep them lines tight and them drags screaming!!
:fishing:


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*uhmm??*

is there anyone out there who will take me up on my offer????

thanks 

dalton


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

*Now thats thinking ahead!*

I'm sure you'll get plenty offers as time comes a little closer. May just be a little early.

Rick


----------



## blallen (Jul 6, 2007)

*Hey Dalton*

Ive been trying to get into shark fishing, but I can never get any one to go. PM me your info, or if you want I'll PM you mine and maybe we can set something up.
Brandon


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

right now would be a great time to go shark fishin... the water temps have stayed a constant and had a steedy SE blow almost all summer and to top it off i caught a 9 ft bull last weekend on avalon


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

wild sidearm said:


> right now would be a great time to go shark fishin... the water temps have stayed a constant and had a steedy SE blow almost all summer and to top it off i caught a 9 ft bull last weekend on avalon


 You were sharkin off Avalon?


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

nope just out there to get a drum, i love surprises


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Hey Brandon*

pm me your info like what kind of gear you have and what pin rigging gear you have...but yea tell if youll be able to be there the same week i am gonna be there..i will get back to you a.s.a.p.

tight lines to ya

DALTON


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

thats almost a year away man, dont think half of us know where well be at that point


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

wild sidearm said:


> right now would be a great time to go shark fishin... the water temps have stayed a constant and had a steedy SE blow almost all summer and to top it off i caught a 9 ft bull last weekend on avalon


you sure it wernt a sandtiger i kinda doubt it was a bullshark but there sure is plenty of sandtigers AKA Garbo on avalon i saw at least 30 sharks hooked tonight it was probably more than that


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

not for sure bur it had a really big head with no bars on it.. anywho it was a desent size shark for anymatter call it what u will


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

striperswiper said:


> you sure it wernt a sandtiger i kinda doubt it was a bullshark but there sure is plenty of sandtigers AKA Garbo on avalon i saw at least 30 sharks hooked tonight it was probably more than that


yeah them sumbitches were there afew weeks ago too..

they are awesome...if u wanna lose a bunch of rigs while drummin 


blarghhhhh them things were eatin my 9/0 owners like jolly ranchers rofl


Jesse


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> yeah them sumbitches were there afew weeks ago too..
> 
> they are awesome...if u wanna lose a bunch of rigs while drummin
> 
> ...


 Talked to Chris and he said ya weren't coming down... Well,let me tellya,ya missed out.. 

As for the shark being a bull shark,there have been tons of sandbar sharks around,if it wasn't a garbo,it was a sandbar more than likely..


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> As for the shark being a bull shark,there have been tons of sandbar sharks around,if it wasn't a garbo,it was a sandbar more than likely..


yeah u could be right i have seen some big duskies(sandbar) before


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

wild sidearm said:


> yeah u could be right i have seen some big duskies(sandbar) before


 First off,not a shark expert,mostly fish for "fish"..  A dusky and a sandbar two different species.. 
Sandbar is what I was told to call a "Brownshark"..
Here recently within the past two yrs big sharks have become more plentiful,inshore.. Last Jan was the first time I had seen a hammer at the point in many yrs.. Corova and Corrola had more than there share when I fished up there this yr.. I also saw a shark that is mostly offshore,while fishing in Corova,hooked up with several silky sharks up that way in the surf.. Last night while drummin, had to come in early cause I was running out of rigs and sinkers due to them rascals..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Talked to Chris and he said ya weren't coming down... Well,let me tellya,ya missed out..
> 
> As for the shark being a bull shark,there have been tons of sandbar sharks around,if it wasn't a garbo,it was a sandbar more than likely..


yeah yeah..


i had about as much fun with the sharks this weekend as ya'll did 


just talked to chris, he just gettin back into richmond. he had to stop at a gas station and fall asleep after he drove for al ittle bit this morning hah!


Jesse


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

...yup...30 sharks into the night, and after having to buy a dozen more 8s after i ran outta lead completely,the blind hog found two nuts...while all the "FHB's" were asleep in their homes or cars..hehe

had to make up for loss of sleep on teh way back home


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

pretty work chris. Any size on them toothy critters? duskies, garbos, sandbars, tips?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

quit calling em toothy critters dangit brent

got a 8' or so garbo fri night

more 6'-7' sandbars than you could ever want sat night/sunday morn b4 daylight, some bigger that were in the "unstoppable on a daiwa 20" class...broke one of my slosh spools on one of em ,too much pressure...

btw thats 3 fish on ur rod thus far brent....plus tons of ur beloved toothys

also saw a spot fisherman pull up a 2' spiny, made me cringe


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

hmm... Do I smell a pulley rig session in the works tommorrow night


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Sea2aeS said:


> pretty work chris. Any size on them toothy critters? duskies, garbos, sandbars, tips?


Big toothies big toothies haha


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

EDMboarder said:


> Big toothies big toothies haha


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

them things is gettn exspensive, and they hurt my back


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

lol...yea erik he still hasnt stopped calling em that...

brent dobnt waste ur time with pulley rigs, if its the same as it was for us, youll be able to bnring in more than ya want with a 50 lb shock, a 1/2" hook leader and a 10/0 j with any bait and a drum size reel


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> quit calling em toothy critters dangit brent
> 
> got a 8' or so garbo fri night
> 
> ...


 Yeap,went home ta sleep,Chris,but made up fer it the next night with far less "seacreatures",and a couple more redones... OBTW,them redones are gettin bigger,nothing less than 45".. 
Great fishin with ya again.. Hat's off to ya fer stickin it out and pullin a couple to the net...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i apparently shoulda just stayed down there dd, mom let me skip school taday...said i needed the sleep and since i hadnt missed a day she was ok with it...i wish shed have let me know taht b4 this morning. so ida been able to stay in hatteras....oh well..

see ya next weeknd


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

i might see ya down there too..... unless the heat is on down in hatteras


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> i apparently shoulda just stayed down there dd, mom let me skip school taday...said i needed the sleep and since i hadnt missed a day she was ok with it...i wish shed have let me know taht b4 this morning. so ida been able to stay in hatteras....oh well..
> 
> see ya next weeknd


just gotta learn to make excuses...or just dont come home rofl..

way i figure, she isnt gona drive all the way up there to get ur sorry a$$ and drag u down the pier by ur ear or anything lol..iuno though lol

but thered prlly be hell to pay when u walked through the door 


Jesse


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

and id be prohibited form fishing for teh rest of teh year, she already told me taht...so, its home by sunday, or no more fishing


----------

